# 2-8ft bulb daylight havesting



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Anyone ever see any 2 bulb 8ft lamps daylight harvest (1 off then both on?)
> 
> 2 - 1 bulb ballast ? Never seen this setup to date


Guess I dont know the Lingo on this one, but what is the point of daylight harvesting?? are you meaning 1 on during the day, and once it gets dark then both lamps go on?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know you need two ballast. I like to use 3 tube lay- ins in offices with two ballast. That way the user has a low, medium, and high light output.


----------

